# Slow transfer on USB Flash Disk

## Hwoarang

Hello again

I am having some troubles with my USB Flash Disk on both gentoo machines I own

The tranfers are reeeeeeeeeeeeally slow ( from 30kb/s(  :Exclamation:  ) - 1mb/s ) and some times the data are corrupted

However on windows I dont have such problems. The USB Flash works fine there

Do you have any idea what is wrong? 

It really anonying

Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

I ve also seen this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374017-highlight-slow+transfer+usb+flash+disk.html

----------

## energyman76b

Your stick is usb2.0?

And you have checked, that windows is just faster, because it does write in 'async' mode? 

And you are using which driver? ub or usb-storage?

----------

## Hwoarang

Yes it is usb2.0

In windows for example an 350MB file takes 2-3 minutes to write but on gentoo about 15 minutes and when its done is corrupted. ..

I dont know what driver im using . . . How can I find it   :Embarassed: 

----------

## energyman76b

dmesg?

lsmod?

----------

## Hwoarang

here its a part from dmesg

```

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## energyman76b

more interesting, are there any errors, when you are doing transfers?

----------

## Hwoarang

No there is not error on dmesg   :Sad: 

----------

## energyman76b

strange. I really don't know why you have this problems...

----------

## dfelicia

What is the filesystem type (vfat, I assume)?  How are you mounting it?  If you mount with the "sync" option, it will be very slow.  The upside of sync is that you can just pull the thing out and your data s/b safe.  So long as you umount it before pulling it out, though, you can omit the option and gain tremendous speed (as fast as Windows: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-421114-highlight-usb.html).

I mount my USB stick like so (/etc/fstab):

```
/dev/usb-hdd   /mnt/usb-hdd   vfat  noauto,user,noatime,exec,flush 0 0
```

So the relevant options passed to mount are:  noauto,user,noatime,exec,flush

----------

## Hwoarang

I dont mount it via fstab

It automountes every time I insert it on my usb

When I insert the flash on the usb it auto mounts as :/media/KINGSTONE  :Rolling Eyes: 

should I mount it over fstab?

----------

## energyman76b

you could try - there is nothing to loose....

----------

## dfelicia

I would disable automount (or just manually umount /media/whatever), then try mounting manually with the options I wrote above.

I dislike Gnome/KDE automounting features for just this reason... they are more annoying to me than useful.  Put an fstab entry with the "user" option (plus others you want/need/prefer), then you can have an icon on you desktop if you desire.  Double-click to mount, r-click to umount (I can do that in KDE, anyway).  I find this much more usable, especially for CDs/DVDs which I may not want to mount (e.g. if I am using dd to make an iso image).

----------

## Hwoarang

Right Ok I ll try that

Can you tell me how to disable the automount on the KDE?

Thanks

----------

